

IBM high-fives Netflix open-source tools - cdl
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/21/ibm-high-fives-netflix-open-source-tools/

======
wmrice
I'll bet you'll see lots of companies that require huge scale finding ways to
monetize extra capacity and opening their platform with tools and API to
access that platforms. Win/win.

